# Thoughts on Rolex Cellini



## hawkeyes (Aug 21, 2011)

What are your thoughts on Rolex Cellini? I came across it last week at AD and it looks stunning but cannot seem to find much review or discussions on it. 

I tried the the Date and Dual time Cellini and found them to be:
1. Beautiful dial with the guilloche dial
2. Elegant timeless look
3. A certain heft to it compared to other gold dress watches , probably due to covered back
4. Reliable Rolex movement - will this be more reliable or durable than movements of dress watches in similar price line I.e VC, AP, ALS, etc
5. Slightly higher water resistance at 50 mm

The downside seems to be that there is no display back and date seems small.

How does the Cellini compared to other gold dress watches in the similar price range of $15k-$25k? I could not find much love among the forums. Please share your experience if you own one and if you don’t, what would be a good alternative to Rolex Cellini if you are spending the similar amount? Thanks


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Like the line; 4 = no.


----------



## blansky (Feb 10, 2012)

Personally I love them, but the question seems does Rolex love them. They seem like the stepchild they never talk about. 

I think the newer line up looks great.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

I think they look great compared to other alternatives. The only downside is closed caseback in my opinion


----------



## m0c021 (Feb 17, 2014)

I personally like it and think it's one of Rolex's better designs. Everyone has different opinions though. Just get what you like.


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

It's hard to say but given the pictures from the Cellini Prince movement (7040), it looks like the closed back makes sense to avoid head-to-head comparisons with the likes of ALS/VC in that price range. The movement finishing from Rolex is very unlikely to be at the same level, but that may or may not be relevant to your evaluation.


----------



## Dapuma (Oct 11, 2015)

I like the new one with the moon phase and pointer date.

Haven't seen it in person though. Are they at most AD's now?


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Personally, in that price range I would seriously consider VC, Patek and Lange, especially if you like to see the craftsmanship of the movement, and the finishing of it. My opinion is that the Cellini range has excellent finishing in terms of dial and case, but a tad behind VC or Patek, and definitely behind Lange. OTOH, if you don't care about a closed caseback, and you like the Cellini designs better, go for it.

P.S. Not a Rolex hater, I admire the brand and am the happy owner of a Hulk.


----------



## tifoso48 (Jan 11, 2017)

hawkeyes said:


> What are your thoughts on Rolex Cellini? I came across it last week at AD and it looks stunning but cannot seem to find much review or discussions on it.
> 
> I tried the the Date and Dual time Cellini and found them to be:
> 1. Beautiful dial with the guilloche dial
> ...


Do you remember, many years ago Porsche made the 944 in addition to the Carrera 911. 
Well it did not make it very long because it did not comply with what Porsche fans thought a Porsche should look like. That is kind of like a feel about the Cellini. It is a very pretty watch, but it really does not look like a Rolex. 
If you are looking for a classic dress watch and especially with the budget you mention, there are lots of choice, VC, JLC and ALS which in my opinion have a higher profile for a dress watch than Cellini.

Clearly, these are personal opinions and I am sure others may feel very different. Good luck!


----------



## Skyrider01 (Aug 26, 2014)

When it comes to Rolex, I prefer their sports watches, as well as Datejusts and Day Dates for something a little dressy. Never was a fan of the Cellini.
As others have stated, there are better options for a dress watch. In that price range, I much prefer a JLC (of which I have 2), Patek, or VC.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Do it. Obama wears one! 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spangles (May 27, 2015)

watchninja123 said:


> Do it. Obama wears one!
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


He's right, guys. Guess that settles it. Thread over.


----------



## Perazzi-man (Oct 14, 2014)

I had the manual wind version from 25 yrs ago. It was really a piece of junk. Gave Rolex a bad name . Took them 20 yrs to let everyone forget about the old(er) ones.

I would opt for a VC or Lange.


----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

They're certainly nice watches. Had no interest in them, but when visiting a boutique a friend asked to see a few. I was impressed. If I were to buy a watch in that style, I'd at least consider it. I'd probably end up with a JLC or ALS though.


----------



## GCabot (Jun 21, 2016)

I don't see the value in them versus their traditional, dress-watch competition (i.e., Patek, ALS, Vacheron, Breguet, etc.). Correct me if I'm wrong, but to my knowledge, the Cellini movements are essentially identical to Rolex's sports-watch movements. I don't think the Cellini is built to be as rugged as any of the Oyster-cased models, however, which makes this choice rather paradoxical, and also makes the watches too thick to be proper dress watches, in my opinion. Furthermore, as far as I know, Rolex doesn't add any kind of extra movement finishing at all, and I believe the guilloche is either CNC'd or stamped, rather than properly done on a rose engine. If the Cellini was priced along with Rolex's sports watches, it might be an interesting option, but given that it is competing with the Pateks and ALSs of the world, I would find it hard to justify buying one unless you just have to have a Rolex above all else.


----------



## hawkeyes (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for all your thoughts on the Cellini. I was looking into some of the comparable automatic gold dress watches from other brands that you suggested and below are the price comparisons:

1. Rolex Cellini Date $17,800
2. JLC Master control $14,600
3. ALS Saxonia automatic $25,800
4. VC Traditionalle automatic $25,900
5. Patek 5296R $27,000

It appears that the ALS, VC and Patek cost significantly more for an automatic gold watch. Granted that they all have better looking movement with the display case-back, and hand made as oppose to machine made, the price differential does look very steep (at least a 50% more expensive than Rolex). 

JLC on the other hand has a display back and priced lower than the Cellini. The downside is that the very same watch is available in steel and hard to justify paying significantly more just for gold. 

Only if Rolex would make the Cellini with a display back........


----------



## HTown (Jan 5, 2015)

hawkeyes said:


> Thanks for all your thoughts on the Cellini. I was looking into some of the comparable automatic gold dress watches from other brands that you suggested and below are the price comparisons:
> 
> 1. Rolex Cellini Date $17,800
> 2. JLC Master control $14,600
> ...


One more option to consider: the Omega Tresor. It is a beautiful watch with a manual wind version of Omega's 8500 movement (which keeps it thinner). Available in white, yellow or Sedna (rose) gold. The list price is about $14,000.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

I hadn’t realised you were seeking alternatives to the Celini – thought you mind was already made up.
Presumably you’ve not looked at the likes of Glashutte Original Senator or H Moser & Cie?
Forget about there being the same model in steel – the price for precious metal versions is all to do with what they think they can get away with charging rather than relating to the production cost difference, which is not all that much in reality.
Buy a PM variant because you prefer the look of the metal or extra heft it offers.


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

hawkeyes said:


> Thanks for all your thoughts on the Cellini. I was looking into some of the comparable automatic gold dress watches from other brands that you suggested and below are the price comparisons:
> 
> 1. Rolex Cellini Date $17,800
> 2. JLC Master control $14,600
> ...


I think the premise was that you were open to handwound. If not, I would suggest looking at Blancpain, Zenith, IWC, and Breguet. They all have gold offerings closer to the Cellini price range and more hand finishing.

I'm not sure why having a steel case version is an issue. Precious metals come with a similar price premium whether or not the watch is offered in steel.


----------



## ffswhyme (Nov 13, 2016)

Beautiful watch. Seems like Rolex is starting to show it a bit more love, but I think the hardest part for rolex is that it's nudging up against some $15-20k dress watches from Vacheron, FP Journe, A Lange. Granted those are manually wound, but for a dress watch, no date, it doesn't seem to be that big of a deal, but then again, I do have a preference for manually wound movements... Money no matter, I'd have one - along with my 3-4 other dress watches, but if I was to only have one, I'd be hard pressed to choose it as my lone dress watch.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

hawkeyes said:


> Thanks for all your thoughts on the Cellini. I was looking into some of the comparable automatic gold dress watches from other brands that you suggested and below are the price comparisons:
> 
> 1. Rolex Cellini Date $17,800
> 2. JLC Master control $14,600
> ...


Must it be an automatic? If so it's true that the top brands will cost more. But you can get a beautiful hand wind from Patek, VC or Lange for considerably less. Personally, I find the act of winding mine (I have a couple of reasonably high end manuals) very enjoyable. Another advantage is that the manual will usually be thinner, plus you can see more of the movement since there's no rotor obscuring the view. Also easier and cheaper to service.


----------



## thetimebandit (Mar 1, 2016)

It's a beautiful watch. I agree that the closed back is a bummer, but it's a minor quibble.


----------



## thekush (Dec 30, 2014)

A Patek 5296R and JC Master Control are on my radar but a little out of league (at the moment, or until I hit the Powerball). Until then I thoroughly enjoy how sleek and dressy my Cellini Danaos 4233 is.


----------



## Calasan (Apr 17, 2013)

I think that Rolex misses the mark by not creating versions of the Cellini in SS. If they did, to include some precious metal elements on the dial, and priced it around the $6-8k mark I could seeing it having much better sales. Keep a solid back but create a price point lower than competitors with decorated movements. This would present a more 'dressier' watch at a selling price that may lure in those chasing the brand but wanting a choice of something non-sporty. If they kept precious metal cased variants under this concept, I would definitely think they should consider a display back with a more decorated movement. Even if the decor is sub-par to others in that price range many would still be attracted to it due the brand itself.


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

The Rolex Cellini is a dog on the second hand market. If you're going to buy one then make sure you're going to keep it for a very long time or you will take a good long bath on it.

I would go for an ALS or VC on the used market for the same price. Or even hunt around for the best dress watch about - the Patek Calatrava on the used market.

As an alternative (if you have to buy new) then I would look at JLC and all their dress watch range (including the Reverso actually).


----------



## Robinjohn (Nov 15, 2015)

I think used they are a great proposition. I see unworn pre-owned princes for £7.5k and platinum used for less. If you can live with pre-owned there pretty good value, new terrible depreciation. I really love the Prince with its unique, for Rolex, case back. Haute horology I don't think they are, go elsewhere for that.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

A good dress watch must stand the test of time. My Cellini is already more than 40 yo! It's dial, hands, movement, case still shinny and free from oxidization stains or discolorations.

If you like Cellini, just go for it. Who knows it could be another legend just like the 17million dollars Daytona.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

View attachment 12804243

View attachment 12804249

View attachment 12804251

View attachment 12804259

A good dress watch must stand the test of time. My Cellini is already more than 40 yo! It's dial, hands, movement, case still shinny and free from oxidization stains or discolorations.

If you like Cellini, just go for it. Who knows it could be another legend just like the 17million dollars Daytona.


----------



## modasf (Jan 6, 2018)

Not a fan, Rolex should stick to what they do best. Leave the dressy look the Cellini is shooting for, to JLC/ETC


----------



## richn (Jan 9, 2018)

Eh, not huge on this one. If yorue gonna go Rolex, I think you'd be better off going with the more iconic pieces.


----------



## Unsubscriber (Apr 8, 2018)

What did you decide on?


----------

